# Archery psychology books



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

If you could choose only one book on the mental aspects of archery, which one would you choose and why? Before suggesting a book please have at least read it yourself and preferably several others as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

With Winning in Mind by Lanny Bassham. This is pretty much the standard for mental game books.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Golf's Mental Hazards, by Alan Shipiro, Ph.D. 


If you really want to play this game well, you have to look beyond the game....


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions, but why would you recommend those books over any others?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One that's a little out of the box is Free Throw by Tom Amberry.

It talks about the shot sequence that Blue X has frequently mentioned. There is not one word about archery in the book, but it does give a lot of good information about making one good shot after another. It's a process and he discusses how to develop this process. 

Dr Amberry made 2,750 consecutive free throws at the age of 72. Like one good shot in archery, one free throw isn't that difficult, but to shoot that many in a row without a miss in either sport requires a mental system. The book describes that system.

Allen


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

The Art of Mental Training... Just a good read period. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Although I have yet to read it (ordered it Saturday) I have heard alot of good things about the The Art of Mental Training. In my limited research I have not seen many other mental training books like this one.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I have read (and am re-reading) "With Winning in Mind" and I will say it has helped my mental game. I used to race Motocross risking life and limb and thought that there is no way archery could cause me anxiety, or panic. Little did I know. Now I understand it's all about control of one's self, that's the hard part. Don't matter about bows and arrows, we just have fun with that part!


----------



## Labtek Rednek (Jun 30, 2005)

Another for "With Winning in Mind". It's a good read yet easy to digest and understand, more importantly easy to apply to your mental management of daily life not just archery. From a life stand point I've sat in week long classes on mental management with the Military that were basically a nothing more than a review of the chapters in this book. From an archery stand point it helped me gain a few X's on my indoor game, still chasing the 60 but 58 and 59 are common now. I've turned others onto this book and their scores too have seen a very nice improvement. This book outlines a lot of mental management techniques that you can use off the range as well as on. I work at a cubicle and have some of my old targets hanging up. If I need a break from computer crap I'll just sit back in the chair and look at the targets and visualize, using mental imagery, my shot sequence and shoot a few ends. 

As far as comparing it to other books I have no comment as I have not read any others. Frankly didn't see the point or need.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

I purchased an " E " collar for dog training - 
My wife attends all practice sessions and tournaments 
I rarely if ever loose concentration nor Do I miss 
I also wash dishes


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner game of tennis- it doesn't have to be sports specific, it's about grasping the mental portion


----------

